# Swollen lump on dogs anus.(pics inside)



## blablabla001 (Aug 30, 2012)

Since about 4 month or so on the left side of my dog's anus(sorry i dont really know the specific terms) there is a lump or it is swollen. He can poop normally with no problem , and he acts healthy as usual. He is about 8 years old . I took some pictures , can you people help me know what is this?

Note : its pictures of my dog's ass with a lump next to it.

http://imgur.com/a/1Sxg5#0


----------



## RedGermanPinscher (Jun 22, 2012)

I would have a vet take a look at him, looks like it could be compacted anal glands that are in desperate need of expressing. There could also be a secondary infection brewing.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Please review the disclaimer at the top of this forum. This forum is for the discussion of diagnosed health issues, and there is no way the members here can, or should, attempt to provide a diagnosis over the Internet. If you are concerned, please bring your dog in to see your vet.


----------

